# Blinker toggle turns on hazards.



## raider08 (May 19, 2014)

Just bought an 04 gto and whenever you toggle the blinkers the hazards come on instead. If the hazard button is pushed in the blinker toggle does nothing and the hazards don't work. Also the wipers are always on unless I pull the fuse for them. I asked the previous owner about the blinkers and wipers and he said he had a friend check it out and the toggle switches need to be replaced. Both toggles seem fine from the outside the click and feel firm but not sure. High beams work on the blinker toggle but cruise controls don't. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------

